

This never worked out – should I just dump the source on GitHub? What license? - matthewcarriere
http://www.flightdeckapp.com/users/login

======
asocial
I can't seem to find any description of the service it provides anywhere on
the site. I had to find the twitter account to even know what it does:

    
    
        Easy database backends with powerful analytics 
        for your mobile, game or web development. 
    

But to answer your questions:

1) sure why not.

2) MIT

~~~
matthewcarriere
Ya. So that description fit the pivot... (I should probably write a blog post)

Basically it was sort of like a rough SharePoint written in Ruby - you can
make lists, set up columns, make views, set permissions..

I'll put it up with MIT - thanks for the feedback!

